# Turtle Beach X41 W/a PC?



## JDewerdt

Greetings,

I'm attempting to use the wireless Turtle Beach X41's with my desktop pc for Ventrillo (World of Warcraft). Unfortunately I'm an audio idiot and I'm not sure that I can use the microphone. The cable I have is the skinny (optical?) one that runs directly from the wireless receiver to the back of the pc. Sound works great...just can't seem to get the microphone on the headset to work. Is this possible?

Below is a link to an image of the optical cable thing that i'm using since I want to clarify because I'm not very audio savy.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...page=1&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=85&ty=31


-James


----------



## JimE

Yes that is an optical cable. And if you are getting audio, then the cable appears to be working. I also don't see that the X41 headset has a microphone, at least it isn't in the pictures or specs on the webpage.


----------



## GenesisGod

Yes, it's possible. There are two way to do it. 

Check out this video for more info:
YouTube - Turtle Beach Ear Force X31 X41 PS3 and PC Adapter Cable

Or if your PC is Bluetooth-enabled, you can get the Turtle Beach PBT mic since that is made to work with their X41 and X31 headsets. I actually just got this for my PS3--and since the PS3 USB mic connection works just like a PC, it is the same thing.
http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/ps3-gaming-headsets/ear-force-pbt.aspx


----------

